# Companies sponsoring EP



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

Do you know of any companies currently sponsoring EP for Software professionals with mid level management experience? 

Thanks


----------



## wikimee (Feb 7, 2013)

It is common for companies in Singapore to hire expats in which they have to sponsor an EP for the future employee. Software engineers with in depth skills in Java, C++ are in high demand. As long as you ace the interview, you shouldnt get any issue with the EP sponsorship.


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Wiki.. How about testing professionals?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

first: and wikimee;

To clear the air Companies don't sponsor EP, per se, compared to some other countries - that gives a notion that there are other options:

No, in Singapore, once you have secured an employer, the Employer will apply and obtain an EP for you - a technical difference from Sponsoring et al.

Unless you qualify for PEP and you can secure an employer within 6 months, willing to pay you 12K PM .. I would refrain from popularising the word "SPONSOR"


----------



## first (Feb 6, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> first: and wikimee;
> 
> To clear the air Companies don't sponsor EP, per se, compared to some other countries - that gives a notion that there are other options:
> 
> ...


You say it may take 6 months to secure an employer.. can you suggest any employers in the current market willing to employ testing professionals with 10 yrs exp? 
Thanks!


----------

